# Wrong T. ID ~ Oaklawn Farm Zoo, Aylesford, Nova Scotia, Canada



## Lindsay (Aug 7, 2008)

My boyfriend and I went to the zoo while on vacation recently. They have a herp/arachnid display in the upstairs of the gift shop building. There are a couple of different Ts on display. An A. Avic, G. Rosea, and a "bird-eating tarantula". The reason I put that in quotations is because they have the T labelled as T. Blondi, however, if I am correct (and I believe I am), it is definitely NOT a T. Blondi. Perhaps another type of bird eater, I don't know. Here's the pic they have on their web site. You guys can be the judge...


----------



## Aurelia (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like a G. pulchra to me, but I could be wrong. :?


----------



## crpy (Aug 7, 2008)

or a curly hair


----------



## jpet (Aug 7, 2008)

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Aurelia (Aug 7, 2008)

jpet said:


> Lasiodora parahybana


Oh yeah that would make sense. They have "bird eater" in their common name too.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats L. parahybana


----------



## Widowman10 (Aug 7, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Thats L. parahybana


ditto


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys I want to try to contact them and see if I am able to convince them that they are wrong and encourage them to follow up on the care for the correct species. I would hate to see something bad happen because they set up the proper housing for a T. Blondi rather than the L. Parahybana.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I called them. They aren't yet open for the day but there was a woman there to answer the phone. She was very nice. I explained that I am a keeper of Ts myself and that i'm a member of an online T community and I also explained that I had been there recently and saw this mis-labelled  arachnid so I decided to get input from you guys on properly IDing the species. She told me that a guy named Mike looks after the herps section and he was the one to label it based on the information that he got with it. So it's possible that he really doesn't know the difference. I told the woman that I was worried that he could be basing his care for the T on the wrong species information so she willingly took down the correct scientific and common names, my name and number, and said she would pass the information along to Mike. I said that he could do a little research based on the info that I was passing along but that he was also more than welcome to give me a call if he had any other questions or concerns. She thanked me a couple of times and said she hoped I would come back to visit them again soon.

I would like to think that because they are in fact a zoo that they would be happy to do any further research necessary to ensure that their animals are properly kept. So, I guess we will see what happens from here. I'll let you know if I hear anything back from them.


----------



## Jormungandr (Nov 25, 2009)

jpet said:


> Lasiodora parahybana


Yep, It looks like a L.parahybana


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea, it looks like a lasiodora parahybana to me.


----------



## sinflspeed (Dec 14, 2009)

Yup, looks like this post is over a year old.........


----------



## mitchnast (Jan 5, 2010)

Back when I lived in the valley, I used to go to Oklawn farm often, sometimes a few times a month.  We were pretty familliar round there after a while.

One thing youll notice in the late spring, is the opium poppies growing everywhere. 

And in the ponds where you can walk among the animals,  HUGE snapping turtles, It can be tricky to find them, but they are there.  They were exhibits once.

They take in alot of unwanted pets too.

I haven't been there in years since I moved west, Never did see the Ts.  But i recall they had a nice herp exhibit started in the log house near the confiscated illegal game products exhibit.


----------



## robd (Feb 27, 2010)

sinflspeed said:


> Yup, looks like this post is over a year old.........


BURRRRRRRRN!!! 



not.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 1, 2010)

sinflspeed said:


> Yup, looks like this post is over a year old.........



Yeah but that's _still_ an L. parahybana!


----------



## robd (Mar 4, 2010)

It might not be. Let's wait another year and then maybe we'll know for sure, Moltar.


----------

